# How To: Shine bathroom sink.



## OtbHunter (Feb 23, 2008)

Information that I thought someone might find useful. If your Bathroom or Kitchen sink shows tons of scratches and/or no longer shines ~ here is the system to restore it to the "like new" look.
Note: This process will actually take only about 1/2 hour... 1 hour for a double kitchen sink.
No need to add excess pressure to the buffer when using... let the sandpaper and polishes do the work.
*Step one:* use 600 grit wet/dry sandpaper and a 6-7" buffer/polisher to take down the surface to just below the scratches. Use it WET in all the Steps.(Sandpaper is available in your local auto parts store)
I cut an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet into 4 pieces (8 1/2" x 2 3/4") and fold the strip into thirds... then simply lay on the surface, set the buffer on it hit start. It will slip out a few times but just reposition and continue.
*Step two:* At the point you feel all of the scratches have been removed... change to 1500 grit wet/dry sandpaper and go over the surface again. This will take off 95% of the roughness left by the 600 grit. 
*Step three:* Now switch to 2000 grit wet/dry sandpaper and go over the surface again.
*Step four:* Add a buffing pad and go over the surface with a "Medium Cut" rubbing compound. The one I use is made by 3M and available at my local auto parts store. *Note:* Using a Heavy duty rubbing compound will only dull the surface and using a Polishing compound will do nothing. *You must use a "Medium Cut" compound*. This will bring out 90% of the final shine.
*Step five: *Now - using the same pad - go over the surface with a fine-cut cleaner. I use Mequiar's Mirror Glaze Fine-Cut Cleaner. This step brings out the actual final shine again.
*Step six: *Coat your finished and shiny sink  with Gel-Gloss - Fiberglass, Marble & Acrylic one-step cleaner & polish. This should be available at your local hardware store.
*Done ~ *If you still have very noticeable scratches, you will need to repeat the entire process again...although this is a multi-step process... your actual time will only be about 1/2 hour.

This same process will work for bringing back the shine to a Stainless Steel Kitchen sink... but omit the last step of adding Gel-Gloss.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 23, 2008)

Man, you spammers have no shame, do you?
Glenn


----------



## OtbHunter (Feb 24, 2008)

Spammer? What are you talking about?  This post was a simple How-to info offering. Why do you consider it spam?


----------



## guyod (Feb 24, 2008)

They also make an epoxy in a spray can. Normally it was a 2 step process this just sprays on.  They just started carrying it at lowes. It requires less sanding and you will have a new surface..  I got it and was looking forward to trying it on a flip house but what looked like worn epoxy was just soap scum.  You can also use it to make a yellow sink/tub white.

I have no affiliation with lowes or this new epoxy which i do not remember the name.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry OTB ...Glenn is lookin out for our best interests. I think because you used a certain product and did not explain as the how to fix it with any other product...he thought you was spammin us.
I liked the how to ...keep it up, and try to use more than one product I guess. Kind of like Guyod did ...not rememberin.
I am sure as rain Glenn will be buy to fix this himself.


----------



## OtbHunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the input 'guyod'... I did try the brush on epoxy because of advice found on the net...The brush on gave a very streaked finish which looked worse than the original problem. The good news is that I was able to remove it easily with lacquer thinner and then just followed the above process to re-shine the sink.
Please post back here when you have used the "spray-on" to let us know if the finish is acceptable.


----------

